# Dwain Lively, Colorado trainer



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about this trainer? He's in his 80's now if he is still living.

I just found out that my new horse was trained by him originally (about 10 years ago). We keep figuring out how well trained she is and how much she knows, and I'd like to learn more about him and his methodology and history.

Thanks!


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Should have added - I think he had a bit of a following at one time at least regionally... and I found a Facebook page where someone was working on a little documentary about him, though it doesn't look like that ever came to be.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sounds interesting. some of those old timey guys were the best. let us know if you find anything.


----------

